# Smoke at the Lodge



## Jack W. (Apr 3, 2009)

April 3-4 at the Summerville Mason's Lodge

Summerville, SC

Whole Hog

I'm off to ruin a perfectly good reputation.  Wish me luck, I'm gonna need it.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2009)

good luck!

and don't worry about your reputation.
It's not as good as you think it is.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 3, 2009)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> April 3-4 at the Summerville Mason's Lodge
> 
> Summerville, SC
> 
> ...


Finney must be cooking with him


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Good luck Jack!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 5, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> good luck!
> 
> and don't worry about your reputation.
> It's not as good as you think it is.



Thank god for that.  

Congratulations to everyone that walked in this contest.  The Taste of Clarendon team won the event with a very strong score.

My hat is off to the crew at Mikes Catering.  This is one of the best crews on the trail.  They produced a great ATB on Friday, cooked breakfast for the teams on Satruday.  Overnight the crew prepared an offsite lunch cater for 250 people that included barbecue, 500 pcs of chicken, macaroni and cheese, coleslaw and brownies.  During all this they took a second place in one of the best lineups I've seen in this area in quite some time.
AMAZING :!:  :!:  :!: 

I have a very strict policy about experimenting during a comp.  I'm finding it difficult to follow this rule.  I don't get many chances to cook whole hogs, and I can't just buy one and practice in the backyard.  I could, but the wife might not like the price. So, every chance I get to cook whole hogs, I take.

We produced a great product.  The hams and loins were perfectly cooked. Unfortunately, the injection and sauce pairings missed the mark.      There will be another day!


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2009)

lol, how many people are on that Mike's Catering team??


----------

